# 20" Performance Bike Starling Custom Build



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been building up a 20" Performance Bike Starling for my son since October for his 6th birthday this March. We began trail riding last summer on a 16" walmart bmx. I could quickly see he needed some gears and good brakes on the easiest of trails.

The starting bike was in fairly good shape and picked up off CL for $60. It came in at a hefty 27lbs. I was looking to shed some weight and make it into a boys bike. I think I have had the most fun searching the internet and my parts bin for the best deals on lighter weight parts.

Below is a parts list and some pictures of the progress so far. Frame is currently in primer and waiting to be wet sanded and painted white. I will be sure to post updated pics next week.

Parts list 
Handlebars- Easton XC90
Grips-Ebay red lock-on
Brake levers- Tektro
Shifter- Sram X3
Rear Derailleur- Sram X4 med cage
Seat- T.H.E. Junior Pro
Seatpost- Setter AGX w/ 100mm cut off
Freewheel- Shimano Megarange
Front hub- Shimano HB-M525
Front Wheel- Stock Rim laced with Sapim Stainless double butted spokes w/ 12 spokes removed
Fork- RST Omni 181
Front Brake- Tektro Novella w/ 160mm rotor
Tubes- Dans Comp Ultra Lite
Tires-IRC Siren 20x1.75
Pedals- Primo Stance PC
Stickers- Red Felt off ebay (because he has to be like daddy)


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks fun!


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

The wheel spoke pattern had me a bit confused until I realized you actually dropped 12 spokes (24 total) from the wheels original 36 spokes, laced to a 32 hole hub. My suggestion for a more even spoke pattern is to note that for singlewall rims, it is fairly simple to drill new spoke holes where needed in order to accommodate a different hub count. To go from 36 to 32 rim hole pattern, there are 4 holes that line up for both patterns, then you re-drill the other rim spoke holes where needed inbetween those 4. It is then much easier to to use these same rims and spokes to make an evenly laced 16 spoke pattern. see examples at;
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

for a very lightweight and reasonably priced 20" MTB tire, hard to beat the folding bead schwalbe mow joe ;
Mow Joe HS 371 | Schwalbe North America

I used mowjoes on my daughters 20" build and was very happy with them.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/novara-pixie-20-project-853041.html


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> The wheel spoke pattern had me a bit confused until I realized you actually dropped 12 spokes (24 total) from the wheels original 36 spokes, laced to a 32 hole hub. My suggestion for a more even spoke pattern is to note that for singlewall rims, it is fairly simple to drill new spoke holes where needed in order to accommodate a different hub count. To go from 36 to 32 rim hole pattern, there are 4 holes that line up for both patterns, then you re-drill the other rim spoke holes where needed inbetween those 4. It is then much easier to to use these same rims and spokes to make an evenly laced 16 spoke pattern. see examples at;
> http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html


My bad, I did drop 12 spokes and am still using a 36 hole rim and hub. I just did a standard cross 3 and dropped every 3rd spoke.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Just looks odd the way it came out with a group of 6 spokes, 1 space, 1 spoke, then 2 spaces. Should be possible to do a more even 24 spoke pattern with 2 spokes, 1 space (repeat) or else 4 spokes, two spaces (repeat) to get more even pattern with 24.
Since you have 36 spoke rims and hubs, you can easily do either an 18 spoke (using 1/2 the holes) or else 12 spokes (using only every third hole) lacing pattern. For a kid on a heavy 20" rim, I am confident that even 12 spokes is plenty, see the 12-spoke picture I posted on thread http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...-wheel-build-40lb-rider-need-help-891768.html


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i gotta say, i am jelly of those horizontal dropouts.

chain tensioners suck during wheel changes.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

This looks really cool. Your photos left me wanting more! Are you doing front and rear disc? Or just front only. What color are you going with? Are you painting it yourself or having it done at a shop?

Also isn't that funny how they have to have a bike just like ours. My son was the same way. What started as a Gary Fisher ended up with Specialized stickers for that same reason.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Jordan, I am going front disc only. As for the paint, I am doing a rattle can job myself. The bike is going to be white with red decals, pedals, grips, and cable housings. My inspiration is the bike below.

Gray Jay-Thanks for the link on the Moe Joes, I've never seen them that cheap. I may be ordering a set in the near future.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice. that should look pretty smooth.

I got these tires on sale, pretty close in weight. https://www.danscomp.com/products-RACE/442036/IRC_Siren_Tire.html


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the IRC Sirens from DansComp. Loosing about 500g between the two tires...crazy.

Got them shipped with a spare tube for $33, can't go wrong.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Well after the cold snap let off I was finally able to paint. Its far from perfect, but came out good for a rattle can job.

Fork and Handlebars on for now, will have completed in the next two weeks.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sweet! That looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one. Looking good. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally got it finished and my son's 6th birthday party was yesterday so he could ride it before we go more snow. He is ready to hit the trails.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wh0a!! Nice work! That thing looks smooth! Love the colors


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

Seriously good work on the bike - that looks fantastic


----------



## ktmrider1 (Nov 22, 2011)

So what is your final weight? Can you tell us more about the gearing set up? Cassette and chain ring sizes?


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure on final weight, I'm guessing 24ish. Maybe I'll try to get it to the lbs in the near future to weight it.

The chain ring is the stock 36T and the freewheel is a 14/34 Shimano Megarange.


----------

